

The Complexity Era in Economics - andrewcooke
http://cob.jmu.edu/rosserjb/complexity%5B1%5D.article8.14.09.doc
Abstract: This article argues that the neoclassical era in economics has ended and is being replaced by a new era. What best characterizes the new era is its acceptance that the economy is complex, and thus that it might be called the complexity era. The complexity era has not arrived through a revolution. Instead, it has evolved out of the many strains of neoclassical work, along with work done by less orthodox mainstream and heterodox economists. It is only in its beginning stages. The article discusses the work that is forming the foundation of the complexity era, and how that work will likely change the way in which we understand economic phenomena and the economics profession.<p>Indirectly via a deleted comment from emilind at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144548
======
andrewcooke
Abstract: This article argues that the neoclassical era in economics has ended
and is being replaced by a new era. What best characterizes the new era is its
acceptance that the economy is complex, and thus that it might be called the
complexity era. The complexity era has not arrived through a revolution.
Instead, it has evolved out of the many strains of neoclassical work, along
with work done by less orthodox mainstream and heterodox economists. It is
only in its beginning stages. The article discusses the work that is forming
the foundation of the complexity era, and how that work will likely change the
way in which we understand economic phenomena and the economics profession.

Indirectly via a deleted comment from emilind at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144548>

------
nazgulnarsil
regulatory complexity and the convoluted hoops large players jump through to
get around them does not count as a fundamental shift in economic principles.

